# UK Top Gear -vs- American Top Gear



## Melensdad

Ok I'm sitting here watching the Americanized version of my favorite show.  Let's just say the American version blows chunks.  That is an insult to chunks but its the truth.  The announcers/hosts have no chemistry, no stage presence, no humor, and generally act like idiots.

The American Hosts:  





Plus they are too young. The English version of the show has 3 hosts, 2 of which are suffering in very different ways from midlife crisis.  The English version is absurd, funny, interesting and amazing but the American version, by contrast is simply lame.

The UK Hosts





Replace the hosts and this show might improve.  Stop explaining simple things and this show will certainly improve.  But stick with this formula of hosts and I'll stick with the BBC rebroadcasts of the UK version. 

Anyone else a fan of the original TOP GEAR and want to agree/disagree about the US version?


----------



## pirate_girl

I AGREE with you Bob.
The UK version is much better for a whole lot of reasons.
Jeremy Clarkson is great on that program and he is (or was) on a lot of other good shows over there too.
A Question Of Sport comes to mind.. an evening quiz show that we loved.


----------



## nixon

Top Gear Uk  was a great show . It's gotten kind of old ,stale ,and repetitive as of late .
The US version is just plain sad .


----------



## Galvatron

nixon said:


> Top Gear Uk  was a great show . It's gotten kind of old ,stale ,and repetitive as of late .
> The US version is just plain sad .



You Sir are correct....ever since Richard Hammond nearly killed himself making an episode Health and safety kinda dulled it down


That and the PC world we live.


----------



## pixie

US version is inane. The hosts are boring and not good looking or humorous.

They must spend a lot of money on the show to use those cars; you would think they could get hosts that look good or know something.


----------



## rback33

Watched some of the US version last night. Yeah.. I was REALLY disappointed!


----------



## jwstewar

I've never watched the UK version of this show, but the more I watch the American version of it, the more I like it. I didn't have high hopes for it, so maybe that is why I'm not disappointed. Though, just watched Sunday night's episode last night, still can't figure out why Rutledge spray bombed that Lexus. It didn't look too bad before he did that.


----------

